# 5C collet closer



## cfellows (Nov 22, 2009)

I picked up a nice new thrust bearing from Ebay (courtesy of VXB bearings) and installed it on my collet closer which I use in my Logan lathe. Makes a world of difference. I can really cinch down the closer now with just the handwheel and the collet holds the work tight with no slippage. 







The bearing is a 35mm ID and is just the right size.

Chuck


----------



## ariz (Nov 24, 2009)

I like it cfellows, another mod to add to my list (the collet closer of my Boley lathe is almost like your)


----------



## cheepo45 (Jan 30, 2011)

Here is a picture of the closer I made for my South Bend heavy 10. I used a piece of teflon for the thrust washer. Works great!
                          Cheepo45


----------

